# John Deere 180C...opinions please



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

I've located somebody looking to sell a John Deere 180C. They are asking $1100 which seems a bit high, don't know much about these and just looking to get some input. Obviously the reel is something I will look at. But would also like to see what you guys think about this mower in general, do they cut well, do they last? I am currently using a McLane, which I do like. But I know I need a good greens mower to step my game up.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I know a lot of people have them on here. The 180c was produced between 2007-2010. From the pics, the reel looks to have decent life. Go look at it and if it starts and runs and the reel is not bent and it comes with a catcher make them an offer. I do not know pricing very well. Maybe someone else can chime in on that


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it is high without groomer and catcher.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

it does have the brush groomer.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

$1,100 is pretty optimistic on the seller's part for a 180c. Especially since we don't see the transport wheels or basket included. Be prepared to spend $2-300 for a new basket if you want one. Maybe make him an offer around $6-700 but the 180c is a pretty common model so don't get too hung up on this one.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> $1,100 is pretty optimistic on the seller's part for a 180c. Especially since we don't see the transport wheels or basket included. Be prepared to spend $2-300 for a new basket if you want one. Maybe make him an offer around $6-700 but the 180c is a pretty common model so don't get too hung up on this one.


It caught my eye but I'm definitely don't have to have it, the McLane still works for now. Seller said no transport wheels or basket included. If I could get it for $600 or less I might think about it. Still waiting on somebody to get tired of the mowing often in the Texas heat to sell a toro on the cheap lol


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Have you though about weeks auction? Several toros there although you will likely have to do some work on them


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

@Ral1121 is correct, there are a bunch on weeks auction site:

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=144430

If you bought a Toro Flex, I believe you'd probably need to install height of cut kit(from what I recall from another thread) or you'd be mowing in the dirt.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > $1,100 is pretty optimistic on the seller's part for a 180c. Especially since we don't see the transport wheels or basket included. Be prepared to spend $2-300 for a new basket if you want one. Maybe make him an offer around $6-700 but the 180c is a pretty common model so don't get too hung up on this one.
> ...


Not that I'm biased or anything but Jacobsen 18" mowers are very popular as well and are every bit as good as that Deere. They frequently pop up on CL, FB, and auctions. Parts and accessories are readily available, and the lack of household name recognition keeps the used market reasonable.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

I've looked around on the auction but with these pieces BeIN in Georgia I'd be looking at spending a pretty penny on shipping to Austin. As far as make and model I'm not fixed on any one model. I actually found another gentleman up the road a little bit selling a Jacobsen but he hasn't messaged me back.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I had two mowers transported from that auction site to my house for about $400(I think it was less, maybe $350) a couple years ago...fyi.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Mowers usually go in the range of 200-400. Then you are looking at around 300 for shipping. What I would do is try and win 3 or 4 mowers and then fix them up and sell the ones I don't use. It is not really that much extra for shipping more than one unit.


----------

